# NM Bataan Death March Survivor's 100th Birthday



## Butterfly (Oct 31, 2017)

New Mexico Bataan Death March Survivor celebrated his 100th birthday on October 30. New Mexico's National Guard units were in the Philippines as the 200th Coast Artillery and many were taken prisoner; there are reportedly at least two other Death March survivors still alive in New Mexico.

*ALBUQUERQUE, N.M. (KRQE) – *It’s not just a century of life for this Albuquerque resident; it’s the 100th birthday of a Bataan Death March survivor.
 Sunday, family and friends celebrated Ralph Rodriguez’s milestone.
 Rodriguez was drafted into the U.S. Army when he was 18-years-old.
 While serving, he was a prisoner of war for three  years. He also endured the Bataan Death March, where hundreds of  American POWs died.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 31, 2017)

Some photographs here:

http://www.businessinsider.com/bataan-death-march-photos-from-world-war-ii-2017-4/?r=AU&IR=T

Australian troops were subjected to similar deaths marches in Indonesia.


----------

